# Who's going to the North Bay shoot?



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

The Running bear is this weekend coming up, who's going?:teeth:


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Hmmmm... Should have checked before I PM'd. I'm planning on it, but not positive yet. Sounds like a buncg from down here will miss it sice they're heading to the Worlds.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*bruce*

running bear aug 7-9th ---- worlds is aug 12-15th lots of time in between


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ted, you going?
Rick


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*trapper 1*

I`m booked for the running bear bringing the daughter and a couple of the guys in the magic bus... hey hope you have recovered and are going to attend... Friday night come to the bus for a brewski or drink bring the wife etc etc or girl friend we won`t tell lol lol hope to see you there ...


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ted, I'm going, but wont be there Fri. night, we're staying at a friends this year, not sure the back can take sleeping on the ground anymore. I'll take you up on the brewski Sat. evening though. Take it easy on me this year big guy, you know I'm in recovery mode right now..........:archer:


----------



## Cross eyed bear (Feb 7, 2007)

One of these years, Trapper1, I'll be off work to go to that shoot, I'll make it a point to meet you, seeing that I haven't seen you since you left Kap.
Later Cuz


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*trapper 1*

take it easy on you.. all that rehab sure 3 hours a day practice... should be take it easy on me... good to hear your up and going....


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

This really sucks!!! This will be the third (??) year in a row that I will miss it. I have to work at BPS for a sponsor on Sunday, and have a fishing tournament on Saturday in Orillia that I can't miss. My partner and I are in the running for team of the year in the series we fish. Hopefully I will make it up there next year. 

Good luck to everyone, and I know it will be a great time. It always is!!!!

Rob Cadeau


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey Ted, I'll be the one in a body cast, how many points are you going to spot me


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

I'll be there with my youngest, will be there late though, can't leave Timmins untill 5. Rick try staying awake until 9pm OK.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*trapper 1*

body cast...... shoot now I am really afraid your form will be perfect... I`m screwed... lol lol are you bringing the family with you... if so let me know what your wife drinks beer or liquor or wine so we will have some on hand and your preference as well...


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Rick, is that you and Jeffery? I'll be up there in a tent unless something drastic happens at work.


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

yup, us again, my older son may be with us also.


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Trapper1 you get that hog yet? If not get out there, we need to keep Ming busy on Sat. cooking that up for us.


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*Info needed*

Got a friend who has some questions for this weekend's shoot. He can only go on the Sunday. Can anyone shoot on the Sunday? Is the registration fee half price for the one day or is it still full pop?... What are the start times on both days and is there still some camping available on site?...does anyone know the agenda? 

I hope there's someone out there that has these answers....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*attn #1 big archer*

start times as per flyer are sat 9am sun shot gun 8am for info call ming fong at 474-5508 area code for north bay ...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> start times as per flyer are sat 9am sun shot gun 8am for info call ming fong at 474-5508 area code for north bay ...




705 area code.


----------



## pointystik (Aug 7, 2007)

*Running Bear Shoot Aug 8 & 9*

Sorry guys, Ming is not available until Friday night. For info, you might try Fred Robinson @ 705-776-2936 or Barry Descheno @ 705-476-1463.

Hope to see you at the shoot.

Pointystik


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Rick*, no hog yet, but bear the week after.....

*Ted* she drinks wine but will be driving, so she's my DD...bring extra for me:darkbeer:

*3D-guru* who are you???haven't seen you there in awhile :shade:


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

cross eyed bear---one of these days we'll meet up...

going back to Kap in two weeks bear hunting, I had some trail cam pics sent to me last night from my bear bait...check them out, some real hogs on it. the website is on my signature.:thumbs_up


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Rick, I'll be arriving in North Bay tomorrow around 3pm. The beers will be nice and cold :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Have Fun*

Wish i could go seems like a trend is starting
here Go one year, miss a year, go the next, miss the next.


Have fun to all, one of the funnest shoots of the summer for sure



Brian


----------

